# myford ml7



## troll (Aug 16, 2010)

Which is the height of tool in top slide original?
Thank you


----------



## tel (Aug 16, 2010)

5/8" (0.625") nominal


----------



## troll (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you Tel.
The lathe is new for my.
I need a quick change toolpost.


----------



## arnoldb (Aug 17, 2010)

Welcome to HMEM Miguel!

Don't worry too much about getting a quick-change post at first for the ML7  - Its nice to have, but the normal toolpost works very well, and allows you to use smaller size bits easily with some packing - an old (or cheap new) feeler gage set and some bits of metal for packing tools to height helps a lot. I used (and still use on many occasions) this method on my ML7.

If you are thinking of a QCTP that you can mount on the topslide, it's better to buy toolbits with an 8mm (5/16") shank or smaller. Anything larger, and it will not be usable in a QCTP later on - as I learned from own experience 

A rear toolpost for parting is a definite recommendation Thm:

Regards, Arnold


----------



## cidrontmg (Aug 17, 2010)

Ah, uh, ehrr, humph... I hate to disagree with you, Arnold, but I just love the QCTP in my Super 7... I think it´s the best invention since pre-sliced bread...   ;D
I have now 13 tool holders for it, mostly bought, some modified, and two I made from bar stock. I still need a couple. There´s all sorts of gadgets in the holders, not just lathe bits, and it´s very convenient to have them ALL always ready to be used, always at centre height. I won´t ever go back to using the 4 way tool post. 
 :rant:
Of course, this is a matter of personal taste, and very much also depends on what you do with the lathe. Just my 2d  :big:


----------



## lordedmond (Aug 18, 2010)

cidrontmg  said:
			
		

> Ah, uh, ehrr, humph... I hate to disagree with you, Arnold, but I just love the QCTP in my Super 7... I think it´s the best invention since pre-sliced bread...  ;D
> I have now 13 tool holders for it, mostly bought, some modified, and two I made from bar stock. I still need a couple. There´s all sorts of gadgets in the holders, not just lathe bits, and it´s very convenient to have them ALL always ready to be used, always at centre height. I won´t ever go back to using the 4 way tool post.
> :rant:
> Of course, this is a matter of personal taste, and very much also depends on what you do with the lathe. Just my 2d  :big:



got to agree
the dikson QCTP is a god send couple that with a rear TP ( same fittings ) and the holders can be used in that as well
just counted up I have 20 holders including 3 special ones for parting blades for the rear post

Stuart


----------



## arnoldb (Aug 18, 2010)

Cidrontmg & Stuart - I completely agree with you regarding the QCTP - I love mine to bits as well and would not be without it any more ;D. But it's not essential for a start and I maintain my viewpoint on selecting toolbit sizes initially for non-QCTP use that will be usable once one get one.

I have quite a large selection of 12mm and larger toolbits that are useless for my QCTP - but are still very usable with the "normal" Myford toolpost that clamps bits to the topslide directly (not the four-way post) . My QCTP mounts using the original mounting stud on the topslide, so swapping it out for the original tool clamp is very quick - so I can use the bigger toolbits - most of which are now "occasional use" form tools.

Regards, Arnold


----------



## tel (Aug 18, 2010)

Well I've managed the first 30 something years without a QCTP, so I dare say I can go a bit longer. 

5/16" is a good choice of tool size, as you can make your 4-way (3-way in my case) with a 5/16" base, bringing you up to centre height.


----------



## Maryak (Aug 18, 2010)

tel  said:
			
		

> Well I've managed the first 30 something years without a QCTP, so I dare say I can go a bit longer.



You young guys and your traditions...................  

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## troll (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks to all.
I have thought about this one.
I can use tools of up to 12mm


----------



## don-tucker (Aug 18, 2010)

Tel,this is what I thought only in my case its more like 50 yrs,its a case of "it would be nice but"
Don


----------



## lordedmond (Aug 18, 2010)

troll  said:
			
		

> Thanks to all.
> I have thought about this one.
> I can use tools of up to 12mm



it would be a bit tight ( its the same one as I use ) 10mm or 3/8" if you are into inches

I use the one from Myford themselves ( they are just down the road ) but beware that some of the clones are not all made the same , some will not correctly pull up , some have a thicker base lip , some are thicker in the same area 

thiner lip bigger tool 

3/8" tools are plenty big enough for a ML7 


Stuart


----------

